# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  لكل طالب (طالبة) علم أهدي هذه المنهجية

## طالبة العلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
لا بد مع قدوم الإجازة من تنظيم جدول علمي لك أنت يا طالب العلم..
فأنت لست كغيرك..
يسهر حتى الصباح على القيل و القال وأكل ما لذ وطاب..
بل همتك أسمى وقدرك أعلى..
والثواني قبل الدقائق هي رأس مالك..
فاحرص عليها يا رعاك الله..
ولأن دوما ما يعترض طالب العلم خلل في المنهجية في حفظ المتون وعدم تنظيم جدولها مما يسبب فتورا في الهمة وتراجعا عن الطلب وهي ما زالت في البداية..
قام الشيخ:د.خالد الباتلي-وفقه الله-..
برسم منهجية رائعة لطالب العلم تحفها وصايا وتوجيهات لمن في بداية الطلب..
العلم هو نور القلوب وشفاء الصدور والعالم بمنزلة البصير ،
قال الناظم/
النـاس في الأصـل أكـفاء أبوهـم آدم والأم حـواء
نفس كنفس وأرواح مشابهة وأعظم خلقت فيهم وأعضاء
فإن يكن لهم من أصلهم حسب يفاخرون به فالطـين والماء
ما الفخر إلا لأهل العلم إنهم على الهدى لمن استهدى أدلاء
وقدر كل امرئ ما كان يحسنه والجاهلون لأهل العلم أعداء
ففز بعلم تعش حيا به أبدا فالناس موتى وأهل العلم أحياءولما كان هذا المقصد الشريف تهوى إليه نفوس كثير من الأخيار لا سيما الشباب ،وكان كثير منهم يتساءل عن الطريق الأمثل لطلب العلم والمنهجية التي يسير عليها ،كانت هذه المحاضرة نبين فيها المنهجية المناسبة للسير في طلب العلم واللحاق بركب العلماء ،فنقول:
لا بد في طريق العلم من وجود منهج صحيح يسير على خطاه طالب العلم ،ولهذا المنهج مساران :
أولا:التزكية.
ثانيا:التحصيل .
المسار الأول/ التزكية:
وهو تهذيب النفس وإصلاحها بالأمور الباطنة والظاهرة،وهذا لا بد لطالب العلم منه لأن هذا من مقاصد الشريعة حيث قال سبحانه: 
(يزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة)،فالتزك  ة من المقاصد المعتبرة في الشريعة .
فلا بد لطالب العلم من التوازن بين أمرين ،وهما:العلم والعمل.
فلا يجحف بجانب العلم فيعمل بلا علم فيتشبه بالنصارى،أو يجحف بجانب العمل فيتعلم دون أن يعمل فيتشبه باليهود.
فلا بد لطالب العلم حينما يعزم على طلب العلم أن يبدأ بهذين المسارين(التزكي   والتحصيل)على التوازي،لأنه لا يليق به أن يطلب العلم ونفسه ملوثة.
وتزكية النفس تكون بالأعمال الظاهرة والأعمال الباطنة،
الأعمال الباطنة:الاخلاص و تصحيح النية والمراقبة والخشية وتعظيم الله عزوجل والخوف والمحبة والرجاء والتوكل وغيرها من الأعمال القلبية.
قال ابن مسعود: (ليس العلم عن كثرة الحديث وإنما العلم الخشية)
الأعمال الظاهرة:الاجتها   في الأعمال الصالحة وأن يكون طالب العلم له من كل خير نصيب ،فله حظ من القيام والضحى والصدقة والنوافل والصيام والأذكار وغيرها من أبواب الخير،فكل ما حثت عليه الشريعة من الأعمال الفاضلة والأخلاق الحسنة أولى من يتخلق بها طالب العلم.
ولا بد له من مراعاة التدرج في الطلب وحسن سياسة النفس وعدم الإكثار عليها حتى لا تمل,
قال الشعبي: ( كنا نستعين على حفظ الحديث بالعمل به).
وقال البصري: ( كان الرجل منا إذا طلب الحديث لم يلبث أن يرى ذلك في سمته وصلاته وخشوعه ووقاره).
وقد قال السلف: ( هتف العلم بالعمل فإن أجابه وإلا ارتحل).
المسار الثاني:
التحصيل/والمقصود به هو المنهج العلمي الذي يسير عليه الطالب لتحصيل العلم،لأن أسباب التساقط وعدم الوصول ثلاثة:
1/خلل في النية.
2/خلل في المنهجية.
3/ضعف في الأهلية.
والثالث لا حيلة فيه، ولا يلزم الناس كلهم أن يتوجهوا لطلب العلم بل ولا يسوغ ذلك عقلا. وأما الأول(الخلل في النية)فلأن النية هي ركن العمل وأساسه،وإذا تخللها خلل أو دخن ،فإن العمل يعتريه من الخلل والدخن بقدر ما يعتري النية.
والبيت لا يبتنى إلا بأعمدة**ولا عماد إذا لم تبن أركان
فإذا كانت النية مصحوبة بشيء من اللوث على اختلاف أنواعه من :حب تصدر أو حب شهرة أو تسنم مجالس فإن هذا كفيل بأن يكون حاجزا منيعا في طريق صاحب تلك النية.
والنية يعتريها من اللبس ما يعتريها،لكن(وال  ين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا)،
قال سفيان الثوري-على جلالة قدره وورعه-(ما عالجت شيئا أشد علي من نيتي).
وأما الخلل في المنهجية فهو كثيرا ما يقع بين طلاب العلم،فكان لزاما أن نبين المنهجية الصحيحة لطالب العلم،وهي كالآتي:
قبل ذلك لا بد أن نقول:
العلم الشرعي ينقسم إلى مجموعتين:1-علوم مقاصد وأصول(التفسير-الحديث-العقيدة-الفقه)..
2-علوم آلة ووسائل(مصطلح الحديث-أصول الفقه-النحو-اللغة العربية-التجويد وعلوم القرآن وغيرها).
فائدة التقسيم:
حتى يفرق طالب العلم بين الأصل والآلة،فلا بد أن يكثف الجهود لا سيما في البداية في علوم المقاصد ويمنحها الوقت والجهد الأكبر،ومرد ذلك إلى الكتاب والسنة.
والجهل داء قاتل وشفاؤه** أمران في التركيب متفقان
نص من القرآن أو من سنة** وطبيب ذاك العالم الرباني
ولا بد قبل البدء من أربع نصائح تساعد على الاستمرار في السير في ركاب العلم: 
1/ أن تكون لدى طالب العلم الهمة والجدية والاجتهاد،ولعل في قراءة بعض سير العلماء وما كان لديهم من العزم والهمة في الطلب معينا على شحذ الهمم والعزائم.
2/اغتنام الأوقات والحرص عليها،لأن من أراد أن يسير في هذا الطريق لا بد أن يوطن نفسه على اغتنام الوقت ويحرص على الثواني قبل الدقائق لأن الوقت هو رأس مال طالب العلم فلا يفرط به في مالا فائدة منه.
3/صاحب الطلب،والمقصود أن يختار طالب العلم صاحبا له من جنسه وأقرانه وفي مستواه يتصف بالجدية والحرص لأن هذا الصاحب يفيد كثيرا في أن يعين كل واحد منهما الآخر،وإذا فتر أحدهما حمسه الآخر،كما يشتركان في جلسات المذاكرة والقراءة والتسميع لأن الانسان ضعيف بنفسه.
4/أن يلهج بالدعاء والضراعة على الله بالتوفيق ،لأن الأمور مردها إلى توفيق الله عزوجل..
إذا لم يكن عون من الله للفتى***فأول ما يجني عليه اجتهاده..
السؤال::
كيف يبدأ طالب العلم،وبماذا؟
*القرآن الكريم/
لا بد لطالب العلم من الاجتهاد في حفظ القرآن ،لأن حفظه لا بد منه للحاجة إليه بالاستدلال،قال أحد السلف: ( إني لأعجب ممن قرأ القرآن ولم يعلم تأويله كيف يعلم قراءته)،وقد كان العلماء-رحمهم الله- يعيبون طالب العلم يبدأ الطلب ولم يحفظ كتاب الله،لأن حفظه مفتاح لطريق الفهم والحفظ،ومن الوسائل المعينة على حفظه*:
1-دعاء الله بصدق وإخلاص الإعانة على الحفظ.
2-أن يرتب للحفظ وقتا يوميا –ان استطاع-يتفرغ فيه تفرغا كليا للحفظ.
3-الحرص على تسميع القدر المحفوظ.
4-أن تكون مراجعته للمحفوظ في أوقات مرتبة ،وأن يحاول جاهدا عدم الإخلال بها.
5-أن تكون النسخة أو الطبعة التي يحفظ عليها واحدة،ليزداد حفظه رسوخا في ذهنه،وينصح بنسخة:مجمع الملك فهد،لأنه أينما توجه طالب العلم وجدها.
6-أن يردد ما يحفظ عشرات المرات قائما وقاعدا وماشيا ما استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلا.
7-أن تكون قراءته في صلاته من حفظه الجديد ،فذلك أدعى لرسوخ الحفظ.
8-أن يحرص على قراءة تفسير الآيات التي حفظها.
9-الحذر من المعاصي،فمن آثارها نسيان العلم والحفظ،قال الضحاك: (ما تعلم أحد القرآن فنسيه إلا بذنب-ثم قرأ: (وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير)-ثم قال: وأي مصيبة أعظم من نسيان القرآن).
10-أن يكون مقدار الحفظ قليلا،ليكون اثبت لحفظه.
* الوسائل أضافتها احدى الاخوات لأهميتها من كتاب/معالم في طريق طلب العلم للشيخ عبدالعزيز السدحان.

* التفسير/
يبدأ الطالب بمختصر واضح لتفسير القرآن ،ومن أنسب الكتب لطالب العلم المبتدئ:(التفسير الميسر)الذي أخرجه مجمع الملك فهد.
وكذلك: ( المصباح المنير في تهذيب تفسير ابن كثير) و( تفسير السعدي)..
كيف يقرأ؟
يبدأ بسور المفصل،أي من سورة (ق) إلى سورة الناس،ثم بعد أن ينتهي يبدأ ببداية المصحف.
الطريقة:يقوم بتقسيم السورة إلى ثلاث مقاطع،ثم يقرأ تفسير المقطع الأول(10)آيات مثلا بتركيز،ثم يغلق التفسير ويبدأ بتفسيرها بصوت مسموع على نفسه ،وهذه الطريقة مفيدة في أمرين: 
1-تثبيت المعلومة.
2-التأكد من الاستيعاب والفهم.
وإذا أتقن الطالب التفسير من الكتاب وكرر ذلك فإنه يعيد بمثل الطريقة مرتين ثم ينتقل إلى كتاب آخر.
**الحديث:
يقوم الطالب أثناء دراسة هذا العلم بدراسة المتون التالية مرتبة:
1-متن الأربعين النووية،فيحفظها ويدرس شرحها،إما بحضور ذلك في حلق العلم أو بسماع شرحها عبر الأشرطة السمعية،ومن شروحها: ( شرح الإمام النووي)،( شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله- وهو متواجد مقروءا ومسموعا).
وأما كتاب/ جامع العلوم والحكم فلا ينصح به للمبتدئين.
2-متن:عمدة الأحكام،وقد قام بشرحه الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله- وغيره وله شروح مطبوعة كثيرة.
3- متن:بلوغ المرام،ومن أنفس شروحه شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-.
وفي الآداب يحفظ الطالب أحاديث رياض الصالحين إن تيسر أو يكررها كثيرا،ولها شروح منها:دليل الفالحين لابن علان، شرح رياض الصالحين للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-.
وحينما يسير طالب العلم بعزم وجد فإن هذا المشوار قد يستغرق منه سنتين وبعدها يكون لديه ثروة حديثية ضخمة.
**العقيدة:
يتفرع عنها جانبان:
الجانب الأول:
توحيد العبادة، وهو إفراد الله بالعبادة،وفي هذا الجانب يبدأ الطالب بدراسة ما يلي:
1-الأصول الثلاثة.
2-كتاب التوحيد.
حيث يحفظ هذه المتون ويدرس شروحها.
الجانب الثاني:
العقيدة العامة:والمقصود بها أركان الإيمان الستة وتوابعها، وفي هذا الجانب يبدأ الطالب بدراسة ما يلي:
1/ متن لمعة الاعتقاد،فيحفظ المتن ويسمع شرحه إما من خلال الانتظام في حلق العلم أو سماعه عبر الأشرطة السمعية ومن نفيس شروحه:
شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-،شرح الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ-حفظه الله-،شرح الشيخ: عبد الرحمن المحمود-حفظه الله-.
2/العقيدة الواسطية، ومن أنفس شروحها شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-.
3/العقيدة الطحاوية.
**الفقه:
علم الفقه يتميز بطوله، لذلك يحبذ أن يختار الطالب متنا واحدا ويقوم بدراسته، ومن المتون المذكورة في هذا العلم: دليل الطالب- زاد المستقنع- أخصر المختصرات،
ويتميز متن زاد المستقنع بأنه مسائله أكثر وكذلك الاعتناء به أكثر، وقد قام بشرحه العديد من العلماء منهم فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-.
وبهذا تتم علوم الأصول والتي هي بمثابة الأساس لطالب العلم.
##علوم الآلة:
**مصطلح الحديث:
يقوم الطالب أثناء دراسة هذا العلم بدراسة المتون التالية مرتبة:
1-نخبة الفكر: حيث يقوم طالب العلم بحفظ المتن ودراسته إما على يد عالم أو سماعا ،ومن شروحه:شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-،شرح الشيخ د.إبراهيم اللاحم.
2-تدريب الراوي.
3-فتح المغيث.
**أصول الفقه:
يقوم الطالب أثناء دراسة هذا العلم بدراسة المتون التالية مرتبة:
1- متن الورقات.
2- شرح الكوكب المنير،وهذا الكتاب مفيد حيث يحتوي على تحريرات جيدة وهو مرتب في عرضه. والكتب في الأصول كثير جدا.
*قواعد الفقه:
يقوم الطالب أثناء دراسة هذا العلم بدراسة المتون التالية مرتبة:
1- منظومة السعدي مع شرحها.
2- منظومة ابن عثيمين-رحمه الله- في أصول الفقه و قواعده، وقد شرحها الشيخ-رحمه الله-،فهو الناظم والشارح.
وفي علم أصول الفقه والقواعد الفقهية لا بد أن يعتني الطالب بالتطبيق، وربط الفروع بالأصول والقواعد.
**النحو/
يقوم الطالب أثناء دراسة هذا العلم بدراسة المتون التالية مرتبة:
1-متن الآجرومية ومن شروحها:التنبيها   السنية في شرح الآجرومية لمحيي الدين عبدالحميد.
2- قطر الندى.
3- ألفية ابن مالك.
أسئلة وأجوبة تفيد طالب العلم:
**هل سماع الدروس العلمية عبر الأشرطة السمعية يساعد في التحصيل العلمي؟
التحصيل عبر الأشرطة يفيد طالب العلم ويساعد في التحصيل العلمي، وفي السماع مزايا لا توجد في مجالس العلم،كما أن في المجالس مزايا لا يحصل عليها من يستمع عبر الأشرطة..
فمن مزايا المجالس:
1-التأدب بأدب الشيخ وهديه وسمته.
2-السؤال مباشرة عما يصدر من إشكال.
ومن مزايا الأشرطة:
1-اختيار الوقت المناسب الذي يراه طالب العلم .
2-يستطيع الطالب تحديد مدة الدرس،كأن يجعله نصف ساعة أو ساعة-كما يرى-.
ويمكن أن تحل الإشكالات الواردة ،بأن يقيد الطالب الأسئلة التي تشكل عليه،ثم يسأل عنها أحد طلبة العلم.
ومن النصائح التي تعطي إفادة أكبر عند سماع الأشرطة :
1-لا بد أن يهيئ الطالب المكان والجو المناسب،لأن سماع شريط علمي ليس كغيره.
2-قبل أن يبدأ لا بد أن يكون الكتاب والقلم في حوزته، ويستحضر أنه في مجلس علم.
3-إذا كان الشرح مفرغا إما مطبوعا في كتاب أو مكتوبا في مذكرات فليحرص على اقتنائه لأن ذلك سيوفر له وقتا في الكتابة، وأغلب شروح والدنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله مطبوعة أو مفرغة.
4-لا بد أن ينتقي حين الكتابة ماذا يكتب.
5-أن يكون له دفتر مقسم بحسب العلوم التي يدرسها يقيد في كل قسم الإشكالات الواردة لديه عند دراسة ذلك القسم.
**كيف يوازن طالب العلم بين المراجعة والتحصيل؟
إن المراجعة عادة ما تكون ثقيلة على النفس،فمثلا:حفظ القرآن سهل ،لكن مراجعته باستمرار فيه عسر على النفس، لأن النفس بطبيعتها مولعة بالجديد، لكن هذا لا يعني ترك المراجعة.
الحل:
الطريقة العملية بعد توفيق الله عز وجل والابتهال إليه ودعائه المعونة والتوفيق تكون بعدة طرق:
1-المذاكرة الفردية:أن يجعل الطالب له في كل علم أصلا يرجع إليه ويخصص له وقتا دوريا أسبوعيا بالقراءة والرجوع إليه ،فمثلا:
يجعل له في علم الفقه:حاشية الروض المربع.
علم العقيدة:شرح الواسطية.
علم التوحيد:فتح المجيد.
علم الحديث:سبل السلام. وهكذا..
2- المذاكرة الجماعية:وهذه أهون على النفس،وذلك بأن تختار طالب العلم زميل له أو اثنين والأفضل ألا يتعدى العدد أربعة، من الجادين فيحددون لهم موعد جلسة أسبوعية للمجالسة والمذاكرة ،وهذه الجلسة لها أثر في رفع الإشكالات الواردة ودفع طالب العلم للسير أكثر في طلب العلم وهي لا تقدر بثمن لمن جربها.
3-التدريس:
هذا من أفضل الوسائل في مراجعة العلم،فإذا أنهى طالب العلم دراسة متن فإنه يحاول تدريسه لغيره ،فينتخب طالب العلم مثلا مجموعة قليلة من الأخوان ،فيقوم بتدريس هذا المتن لهم،والمستفيد أولا هو.
ولكن يراعى أن لا يتكلم المرء إلا بعلم ولا يتكلف ما لا علم له به.
4-الكتابة:
أن يقوم طالب العلم بكتابة أبحاث ملخصة، فإذا انتهت من دراسة باب في الفقه مثلا، فإنه  يقوم بكتابة مقال في حدود ثلاث صفحات ثم يعرضه على من يصححه ولا مانع من نشره بعد ذلك.

** كيف يتأكد الطالب من سلامة فهمه وصحة دراسته للمتن بعد الانتهاء منه؟
يعرف ذلك بإعادة الدرس،وذلك بأن يشرحه على نفسه،فإذا شرحه بطلاقة فقد حفظه وفهمه،والعكس بالعكس.
**كيف يوازن طالب العلم المبتدئ بين العلم والدعوة؟
التوازن مطلوب، لكنه تدريجي بحسب مستوى الإنسان،ففي البداية يغلب طالب العلم جانب الطلب دون أن يحجم تماما عن الجانب الدعوي،بل تكون له مشاركة،فمن الخطأ أن ينقطع عن الدعوة بحجة طلب العلم.
لكن لا بد في البداية أن يكون الوقت الأكبر للبناء والأساس،فكلما ترقى طالب العلم في جانب الطلب كان ذلك ترقيا له في جانب الدعوة.

** من الكتب المفيدة لطالب العلم:-كتب ابن القيم-رحمه الله-منها: (زاد المعاد-الجواب الكافي)وغيرها فجميع كتبه-رحمه الله-مفيدة.
- تزكية النفوس وتربيتها كما يقرره علماء السلف،جمع:أحمد مزيد.
-كيف تتحمس لطلب العلم الشرعي،لأبي القعقاع محمد بن صالح.
-صفحات من صبر العلماء على شدائد العلم والتحصيل ،للشيخ:عبدالفتا   أبو غدة.
-إيقاظ الهمة لطلب علم الكتاب والسنة،عادل السعيدان.
-المشوق إلى القراءة وطلب العلم،للشيخ:علي العمران.
**ما هي الأسباب المعينة على الثبات؟
طريق طلب العلم سلكه الآلاف إلا أن الثابتين قليل،ومن الأسباب المعينة على الثبات:
1-الإخلاص وتصحيح النية.
2-الدعاء بالثبات.
3-التواصل مع العلم والعلماء.
4-الصحبة الصالحة.
5-استحضار الأجر والثواب،وهذه دائما ما يغفل عنها طالب العلم،فينسى أن طالب العلم معلم الخير يستغفر له كل من في السماوات والأرض ،وأن العالم والمتعلم يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماء.
6- الرفق، فما كان الرفق في شيء إلا زانه،وما نزع من شيء إلا شانه.
**نصائح غالية لطالب العلم:
-لا بد من الجد والاجتهاد،ولا بد من الاستفادة من سنوات الشباب والتي أكثر ما يكون فيها الذهن توقدا ،والهمة اشتعالا.
- من الخسارة أن تمضي أيام الشباب دون أن يستفاد منها،وهذا غبن عظيم.
- لا بد من الهمة العالية في هذا الطريق،والسير بلا كلل ولا ملل، فمن لم يكن له في بدايته احتراق لم يكن له في نهايته إشراق.
-عدم اليأس والقنوط،فلا بد من الصبر على شدائد العلم وتحصيله،ومن ذلك ما ذكر الخطيب البغدادي عن أحد رواة الحديث أنه قام بطلب العلم و حرص على لقاء الشيوخ و أخذ عنهم ، لكنه لم يحفظ، ومرت عليه الأيام و لم يحفظ،و لم يفهم،
و مضى عليه الوقت و هو على هذه الحال، فظن أنه لا يصلح للعلم فترك العلم،
فبينما هو يسير مرة، فإذا بمـاء يتقاطر على صخـرة، و هذا الماء قد أثّر بالصخرة فحفر فيها حفرة، 
فنظر متأملاً ، فقال: هذا الماء على لطافته أثر في هذا الصخر على كثافته،
فليس العلم بألطف من الماء ،و ليس قلبي و عقلي بأكثف من الصخر،
فرجع يطلب العلم من جديد ، وحصّل و أصبح من رواة الحديث الذين لهم شهرة
اليوم شئ وغدا مثله *** من نخب العلم التي تلتقط
يحصل المرء بها حكمة *** وإنما السيل اجتماع النقط
وفقكم الله وعلمكم وعلم بكم الأمة..
منقول بتصرف ..

----------


## عبدالله الرفاعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود

----------


## أبومنصور

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## طالبة العلم

(( عبد الله الرفاعي )) ، (( أبو منصور )) شكراً لكما ..

----------


## أبو سعد الوافي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خير 
موضوع مهم
وكتابة مختصره و مفيده جدا

----------


## طالبة العلم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاكم الله خير 
> موضوع مهم
> وكتابة مختصره و مفيده جدا



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته ...

 (( أبو سعد الوافي )) جزاك الله خيراً على مرورك ..

----------


## ابوثابت

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أبو الحسن السلفي

جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## طالبة العلم

(( أبو ثابت )) _ (( أبو الحسن السلفي )) جزاكما الله خيراً على مروركما ..

----------


## أبو خالد الطيبي

جزاك الله خير 
نقل مبارك ان شاء الله 
بوركت ِ

----------


## أم الفضل

شكر الله للناقلة.. وجزى الله كاتبه خيرا وبارك فيه

----------


## طالبة العلم

(( أبو خالد الطيبي )) ، (( أم الفضل ))  جزاكم الله خيراً و وفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه ..

----------


## أم عبدالملك

جزاك الله خيرا ياطالبة العلم

----------


## طالبة العلم

و إياك أختي الغالية أم عبدالملك ..

----------


## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

نقل موفق.. جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## الاراك

بارك الله فيك وفي نقلك

----------


## طالبة العلم

راجية الفردوس الأعلى *** الاراك .
 أسعدني مروركما ..بارك الله فيكما ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لا حرمتي الأجر غاليتي أ ـشكرك

----------


## فتاة التوحيد و السنة

جزيت خـيـــرا اخيتــــــي الغاليـــــــة

موفقـــــــة باذن اللــــــــــــ  ــه

----------


## عامر عبد الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
لا بد مع قدوم الإجازة من تنظيم جدول علمي لك أنت يا طالب العلم..
فأنت لست كغيرك..
يسهر حتى الصباح على القيل و القال وأكل ما لذ وطاب..
بل همتك أسمى وقدرك أعلى..
والثواني قبل الدقائق هي رأس مالك..
فاحرص عليها يا رعاك الله..
ولأن دوما ما يعترض طالب العلم خلل في المنهجية في حفظ المتون وعدم تنظيم جدولها مما يسبب فتورا في الهمة وتراجعا عن الطلب وهي ما زالت في البداية..
قام الشيخ:د.خالد الباتلي-وفقه الله-..
برسم منهجية رائعة لطالب العلم تحفها وصايا وتوجيهات لمن في بداية الطلب..
العلم هو نور القلوب وشفاء الصدور والعالم بمنزلة البصير ،
قال الناظم/
النـاس في الأصـل أكـفاء أبوهـم آدم والأم حـواء
نفس كنفس وأرواح مشابهة وأعظم خلقت فيهم وأعضاء
فإن يكن لهم من أصلهم حسب يفاخرون به فالطـين والماء
ما الفخر إلا لأهل العلم إنهم على الهدى لمن استهدى أدلاء
وقدر كل امرئ ما كان يحسنه والجاهلون لأهل العلم أعداء
ففز بعلم تعش حيا به أبدا فالناس موتى وأهل العلم أحياء
ولما كان هذا المقصد الشريف تهوى إليه نفوس كثير من الأخيار لا سيما الشباب ،وكان كثير منهم يتساءل عن الطريق الأمثل لطلب العلم والمنهجية التي يسير عليها ،كانت هذه المحاضرة نبين فيها المنهجية المناسبة للسير في طلب العلم واللحاق بركب العلماء ،فنقول:
لا بد في طريق العلم من وجود منهج صحيح يسير على خطاه طالب العلم ،ولهذا المنهج مساران :
أولا:التزكية.
ثانيا:التحصيل .
المسار الأول/ التزكية:
وهو تهذيب النفس وإصلاحها بالأمور الباطنة والظاهرة،وهذا لا بد لطالب العلم منه لأن هذا من مقاصد الشريعة حيث قال سبحانه: 
(يزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة)،فالتزك  ة من المقاصد المعتبرة في الشريعة .
فلا بد لطالب العلم من التوازن بين أمرين ،وهما:العلم والعمل.
فلا يجحف بجانب العلم فيعمل بلا علم فيتشبه بالنصارى،أو يجحف بجانب العمل فيتعلم دون أن يعمل فيتشبه باليهود.
فلا بد لطالب العلم حينما يعزم على طلب العلم أن يبدأ بهذين المسارين(التزكي   والتحصيل)على التوازي،لأنه لا يليق به أن يطلب العلم ونفسه ملوثة.
وتزكية النفس تكون بالأعمال الظاهرة والأعمال الباطنة،
الأعمال الباطنة:الاخلاص و تصحيح النية والمراقبة والخشية وتعظيم الله عزوجل والخوف والمحبة والرجاء والتوكل وغيرها من الأعمال القلبية.
قال ابن مسعود: (ليس العلم عن كثرة الحديث وإنما العلم الخشية)
الأعمال الظاهرة:الاجتها   في الأعمال الصالحة وأن يكون طالب العلم له من كل خير نصيب ،فله حظ من القيام والضحى والصدقة والنوافل والصيام والأذكار وغيرها من أبواب الخير،فكل ما حثت عليه الشريعة من الأعمال الفاضلة والأخلاق الحسنة أولى من يتخلق بها طالب العلم.
ولا بد له من مراعاة التدرج في الطلب وحسن سياسة النفس وعدم الإكثار عليها حتى لا تمل,
قال الشعبي: ( كنا نستعين على حفظ الحديث بالعمل به).
وقال البصري: ( كان الرجل منا إذا طلب الحديث لم يلبث أن يرى ذلك في سمته وصلاته وخشوعه ووقاره).
وقد قال السلف: ( هتف العلم بالعمل فإن أجابه وإلا ارتحل).
المسار الثاني:
التحصيل/والمقصود به هو المنهج العلمي الذي يسير عليه الطالب لتحصيل العلم،لأن أسباب التساقط وعدم الوصول ثلاثة:
1/خلل في النية.
2/خلل في المنهجية.
3/ضعف في الأهلية.
والثالث لا حيلة فيه، ولا يلزم الناس كلهم أن يتوجهوا لطلب العلم بل ولا يسوغ ذلك عقلا. وأما الأول(الخلل في النية)فلأن النية هي ركن العمل وأساسه،وإذا تخللها خلل أو دخن ،فإن العمل يعتريه من الخلل والدخن بقدر ما يعتري النية.
والبيت لا يبتنى إلا بأعمدة**ولا عماد إذا لم تبن أركان
فإذا كانت النية مصحوبة بشيء من اللوث على اختلاف أنواعه من :حب تصدر أو حب شهرة أو تسنم مجالس فإن هذا كفيل بأن يكون حاجزا منيعا في طريق صاحب تلك النية.
والنية يعتريها من اللبس ما يعتريها،لكن(وال  ين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا)،
قال سفيان الثوري-على جلالة قدره وورعه-(ما عالجت شيئا أشد علي من نيتي).
وأما الخلل في المنهجية فهو كثيرا ما يقع بين طلاب العلم،فكان لزاما أن نبين المنهجية الصحيحة لطالب العلم،وهي كالآتي:
قبل ذلك لا بد أن نقول:
العلم الشرعي ينقسم إلى مجموعتين:1-علوم مقاصد وأصول(التفسير-الحديث-العقيدة-الفقه)..
2-علوم آلة ووسائل(مصطلح الحديث-أصول الفقه-النحو-اللغة العربية-التجويد وعلوم القرآن وغيرها).
فائدة التقسيم:
حتى يفرق طالب العلم بين الأصل والآلة،فلا بد أن يكثف الجهود لا سيما في البداية في علوم المقاصد ويمنحها الوقت والجهد الأكبر،ومرد ذلك إلى الكتاب والسنة.
والجهل داء قاتل وشفاؤه** أمران في التركيب متفقان
نص من القرآن أو من سنة** وطبيب ذاك العالم الرباني
ولا بد قبل البدء من أربع نصائح تساعد على الاستمرار في السير في ركاب العلم: 
1/ أن تكون لدى طالب العلم الهمة والجدية والاجتهاد،ولعل في قراءة بعض سير العلماء وما كان لديهم من العزم والهمة في الطلب معينا على شحذ الهمم والعزائم.
2/اغتنام الأوقات والحرص عليها،لأن من أراد أن يسير في هذا الطريق لا بد أن يوطن نفسه على اغتنام الوقت ويحرص على الثواني قبل الدقائق لأن الوقت هو رأس مال طالب العلم فلا يفرط به في مالا فائدة منه.
3/صاحب الطلب،والمقصود أن يختار طالب العلم صاحبا له من جنسه وأقرانه وفي مستواه يتصف بالجدية والحرص لأن هذا الصاحب يفيد كثيرا في أن يعين كل واحد منهما الآخر،وإذا فتر أحدهما حمسه الآخر،كما يشتركان في جلسات المذاكرة والقراءة والتسميع لأن الانسان ضعيف بنفسه.
4/أن يلهج بالدعاء والضراعة على الله بالتوفيق ،لأن الأمور مردها إلى توفيق الله عزوجل..
إذا لم يكن عون من الله للفتى***فأول ما يجني عليه اجتهاده..
السؤال::
كيف يبدأ طالب العلم،وبماذا؟
*القرآن الكريم/
لا بد لطالب العلم من الاجتهاد في حفظ القرآن ،لأن حفظه لا بد منه للحاجة إليه بالاستدلال،قال أحد السلف: ( إني لأعجب ممن قرأ القرآن ولم يعلم تأويله كيف يعلم قراءته)،وقد كان العلماء-رحمهم الله- يعيبون طالب العلم يبدأ الطلب ولم يحفظ كتاب الله،لأن حفظه مفتاح لطريق الفهم والحفظ،ومن الوسائل المعينة على حفظه*:
1-دعاء الله بصدق وإخلاص الإعانة على الحفظ.
2-أن يرتب للحفظ وقتا يوميا –ان استطاع-يتفرغ فيه تفرغا كليا للحفظ.
3-الحرص على تسميع القدر المحفوظ.
4-أن تكون مراجعته للمحفوظ في أوقات مرتبة ،وأن يحاول جاهدا عدم الإخلال بها.
5-أن تكون النسخة أو الطبعة التي يحفظ عليها واحدة،ليزداد حفظه رسوخا في ذهنه،وينصح بنسخة:مجمع الملك فهد،لأنه أينما توجه طالب العلم وجدها.
6-أن يردد ما يحفظ عشرات المرات قائما وقاعدا وماشيا ما استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلا.
7-أن تكون قراءته في صلاته من حفظه الجديد ،فذلك أدعى لرسوخ الحفظ.
8-أن يحرص على قراءة تفسير الآيات التي حفظها.
9-الحذر من المعاصي،فمن آثارها نسيان العلم والحفظ،قال الضحاك: (ما تعلم أحد القرآن فنسيه إلا بذنب-ثم قرأ: (وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير)-ثم قال: وأي مصيبة أعظم من نسيان القرآن).
10-أن يكون مقدار الحفظ قليلا،ليكون اثبت لحفظه.
* الوسائل أضافتها احدى الاخوات لأهميتها من كتاب/معالم في طريق طلب العلم للشيخ عبدالعزيز السدحان.

* التفسير/
يبدأ الطالب بمختصر واضح لتفسير القرآن ،ومن أنسب الكتب لطالب العلم المبتدئالتفسير الميسر)الذي أخرجه مجمع الملك فهد.
وكذلك: ( المصباح المنير في تهذيب تفسير ابن كثير) و( تفسير السعدي)..
كيف يقرأ؟
يبدأ بسور المفصل،أي من سورة (ق) إلى سورة الناس،ثم بعد أن ينتهي يبدأ ببداية المصحف.
الطريقة:يقوم بتقسيم السورة إلى ثلاث مقاطع،ثم يقرأ تفسير المقطع الأول(10)آيات مثلا بتركيز،ثم يغلق التفسير ويبدأ بتفسيرها بصوت مسموع على نفسه ،وهذه الطريقة مفيدة في أمرين: 
1-تثبيت المعلومة.
2-التأكد من الاستيعاب والفهم.
وإذا أتقن الطالب التفسير من الكتاب وكرر ذلك فإنه يعيد بمثل الطريقة مرتين ثم ينتقل إلى كتاب آخر.
**الحديث:
يقوم الطالب أثناء دراسة هذا العلم بدراسة المتون التالية مرتبة:
1-متن الأربعين النووية،فيحفظها ويدرس شرحها،إما بحضور ذلك في حلق العلم أو بسماع شرحها عبر الأشرطة السمعية،ومن شروحها: ( شرح الإمام النووي)،( شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله- وهو متواجد مقروءا ومسموعا).
وأما كتاب/ جامع العلوم والحكم فلا ينصح به للمبتدئين.
2-متن:عمدة الأحكام،وقد قام بشرحه الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله- وغيره وله شروح مطبوعة كثيرة.
3- متن:بلوغ المرام،ومن أنفس شروحه شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-.
وفي الآداب يحفظ الطالب أحاديث رياض الصالحين إن تيسر أو يكررها كثيرا،ولها شروح منها:دليل الفالحين لابن علان، شرح رياض الصالحين للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-.
وحينما يسير طالب العلم بعزم وجد فإن هذا المشوار قد يستغرق منه سنتين وبعدها يكون لديه ثروة حديثية ضخمة.
**العقيدة:
يتفرع عنها جانبان:
الجانب الأول:
توحيد العبادة، وهو إفراد الله بالعبادة،وفي هذا الجانب يبدأ الطالب بدراسة ما يلي:
1-الأصول الثلاثة.
2-كتاب التوحيد.
حيث يحفظ هذه المتون ويدرس شروحها.
الجانب الثاني:
العقيدة العامة:والمقصود بها أركان الإيمان الستة وتوابعها، وفي هذا الجانب يبدأ الطالب بدراسة ما يلي:
1/ متن لمعة الاعتقاد،فيحفظ المتن ويسمع شرحه إما من خلال الانتظام في حلق العلم أو سماعه عبر الأشرطة السمعية ومن نفيس شروحه:
شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-،شرح الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ-حفظه الله-،شرح الشيخ: عبد الرحمن المحمود-حفظه الله-.
2/العقيدة الواسطية، ومن أنفس شروحها شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-.
3/العقيدة الطحاوية.
**الفقه:
علم الفقه يتميز بطوله، لذلك يحبذ أن يختار الطالب متنا واحدا ويقوم بدراسته، ومن المتون المذكورة في هذا العلم: دليل الطالب- زاد المستقنع- أخصر المختصرات،
ويتميز متن زاد المستقنع بأنه مسائله أكثر وكذلك الاعتناء به أكثر، وقد قام بشرحه العديد من العلماء منهم فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-.
وبهذا تتم علوم الأصول والتي هي بمثابة الأساس لطالب العلم.
##علوم الآلة:
**مصطلح الحديث:
يقوم الطالب أثناء دراسة هذا العلم بدراسة المتون التالية مرتبة:
1-نخبة الفكر: حيث يقوم طالب العلم بحفظ المتن ودراسته إما على يد عالم أو سماعا ،ومن شروحه:شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله-،شرح الشيخ د.إبراهيم اللاحم.
2-تدريب الراوي.
3-فتح المغيث.
**أصول الفقه:
يقوم الطالب أثناء دراسة هذا العلم بدراسة المتون التالية مرتبة:
1- متن الورقات.
2- شرح الكوكب المنير،وهذا الكتاب مفيد حيث يحتوي على تحريرات جيدة وهو مرتب في عرضه. والكتب في الأصول كثير جدا.
*قواعد الفقه:
يقوم الطالب أثناء دراسة هذا العلم بدراسة المتون التالية مرتبة:
1- منظومة السعدي مع شرحها.
2- منظومة ابن عثيمين-رحمه الله- في أصول الفقه و قواعده، وقد شرحها الشيخ-رحمه الله-،فهو الناظم والشارح.
وفي علم أصول الفقه والقواعد الفقهية لا بد أن يعتني الطالب بالتطبيق، وربط الفروع بالأصول والقواعد.
**النحو/
يقوم الطالب أثناء دراسة هذا العلم بدراسة المتون التالية مرتبة:
1-متن الآجرومية ومن شروحها:التنبيها   السنية في شرح الآجرومية لمحيي الدين عبدالحميد.
2- قطر الندى.
3- ألفية ابن مالك.
أسئلة وأجوبة تفيد طالب العلم:
**هل سماع الدروس العلمية عبر الأشرطة السمعية يساعد في التحصيل العلمي؟
التحصيل عبر الأشرطة يفيد طالب العلم ويساعد في التحصيل العلمي، وفي السماع مزايا لا توجد في مجالس العلم،كما أن في المجالس مزايا لا يحصل عليها من يستمع عبر الأشرطة..
فمن مزايا المجالس:
1-التأدب بأدب الشيخ وهديه وسمته.
2-السؤال مباشرة عما يصدر من إشكال.
ومن مزايا الأشرطة:
1-اختيار الوقت المناسب الذي يراه طالب العلم .
2-يستطيع الطالب تحديد مدة الدرس،كأن يجعله نصف ساعة أو ساعة-كما يرى-.
ويمكن أن تحل الإشكالات الواردة ،بأن يقيد الطالب الأسئلة التي تشكل عليه،ثم يسأل عنها أحد طلبة العلم.
ومن النصائح التي تعطي إفادة أكبر عند سماع الأشرطة :
1-لا بد أن يهيئ الطالب المكان والجو المناسب،لأن سماع شريط علمي ليس كغيره.
2-قبل أن يبدأ لا بد أن يكون الكتاب والقلم في حوزته، ويستحضر أنه في مجلس علم.
3-إذا كان الشرح مفرغا إما مطبوعا في كتاب أو مكتوبا في مذكرات فليحرص على اقتنائه لأن ذلك سيوفر له وقتا في الكتابة، وأغلب شروح والدنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله مطبوعة أو مفرغة.
4-لا بد أن ينتقي حين الكتابة ماذا يكتب.
5-أن يكون له دفتر مقسم بحسب العلوم التي يدرسها يقيد في كل قسم الإشكالات الواردة لديه عند دراسة ذلك القسم.
**كيف يوازن طالب العلم بين المراجعة والتحصيل؟
إن المراجعة عادة ما تكون ثقيلة على النفس،فمثلا:حفظ القرآن سهل ،لكن مراجعته باستمرار فيه عسر على النفس، لأن النفس بطبيعتها مولعة بالجديد، لكن هذا لا يعني ترك المراجعة.
الحل:
الطريقة العملية بعد توفيق الله عز وجل والابتهال إليه ودعائه المعونة والتوفيق تكون بعدة طرق:
1-المذاكرة الفردية:أن يجعل الطالب له في كل علم أصلا يرجع إليه ويخصص له وقتا دوريا أسبوعيا بالقراءة والرجوع إليه ،فمثلا:
يجعل له في علم الفقه:حاشية الروض المربع.
علم العقيدة:شرح الواسطية.
علم التوحيد:فتح المجيد.
علم الحديث:سبل السلام. وهكذا..
2- المذاكرة الجماعية:وهذه أهون على النفس،وذلك بأن تختار طالب العلم زميل له أو اثنين والأفضل ألا يتعدى العدد أربعة، من الجادين فيحددون لهم موعد جلسة أسبوعية للمجالسة والمذاكرة ،وهذه الجلسة لها أثر في رفع الإشكالات الواردة ودفع طالب العلم للسير أكثر في طلب العلم وهي لا تقدر بثمن لمن جربها.
3-التدريس:
هذا من أفضل الوسائل في مراجعة العلم،فإذا أنهى طالب العلم دراسة متن فإنه يحاول تدريسه لغيره ،فينتخب طالب العلم مثلا مجموعة قليلة من الأخوان ،فيقوم بتدريس هذا المتن لهم،والمستفيد أولا هو.
ولكن يراعى أن لا يتكلم المرء إلا بعلم ولا يتكلف ما لا علم له به.
4-الكتابة:
أن يقوم طالب العلم بكتابة أبحاث ملخصة، فإذا انتهت من دراسة باب في الفقه مثلا، فإنه يقوم بكتابة مقال في حدود ثلاث صفحات ثم يعرضه على من يصححه ولا مانع من نشره بعد ذلك.

** كيف يتأكد الطالب من سلامة فهمه وصحة دراسته للمتن بعد الانتهاء منه؟
يعرف ذلك بإعادة الدرس،وذلك بأن يشرحه على نفسه،فإذا شرحه بطلاقة فقد حفظه وفهمه،والعكس بالعكس.
**كيف يوازن طالب العلم المبتدئ بين العلم والدعوة؟
التوازن مطلوب، لكنه تدريجي بحسب مستوى الإنسان،ففي البداية يغلب طالب العلم جانب الطلب دون أن يحجم تماما عن الجانب الدعوي،بل تكون له مشاركة،فمن الخطأ أن ينقطع عن الدعوة بحجة طلب العلم.
لكن لا بد في البداية أن يكون الوقت الأكبر للبناء والأساس،فكلما ترقى طالب العلم في جانب الطلب كان ذلك ترقيا له في جانب الدعوة.

** من الكتب المفيدة لطالب العلم:-كتب ابن القيم-رحمه الله-منها: (زاد المعاد-الجواب الكافي)وغيرها فجميع كتبه-رحمه الله-مفيدة.
- تزكية النفوس وتربيتها كما يقرره علماء السلف،جمع:أحمد مزيد.
-كيف تتحمس لطلب العلم الشرعي،لأبي القعقاع محمد بن صالح.
-صفحات من صبر العلماء على شدائد العلم والتحصيل ،للشيخ:عبدالفتا   أبو غدة.
-إيقاظ الهمة لطلب علم الكتاب والسنة،عادل السعيدان.
-المشوق إلى القراءة وطلب العلم،للشيخ:علي العمران.
**ما هي الأسباب المعينة على الثبات؟
طريق طلب العلم سلكه الآلاف إلا أن الثابتين قليل،ومن الأسباب المعينة على الثبات:
1-الإخلاص وتصحيح النية.
2-الدعاء بالثبات.
3-التواصل مع العلم والعلماء.
4-الصحبة الصالحة.
5-استحضار الأجر والثواب،وهذه دائما ما يغفل عنها طالب العلم،فينسى أن طالب العلم معلم الخير يستغفر له كل من في السماوات والأرض ،وأن العالم والمتعلم يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماء.
6- الرفق، فما كان الرفق في شيء إلا زانه،وما نزع من شيء إلا شانه.
**نصائح غالية لطالب العلم:
-لا بد من الجد والاجتهاد،ولا بد من الاستفادة من سنوات الشباب والتي أكثر ما يكون فيها الذهن توقدا ،والهمة اشتعالا.
- من الخسارة أن تمضي أيام الشباب دون أن يستفاد منها،وهذا غبن عظيم.
- لا بد من الهمة العالية في هذا الطريق،والسير بلا كلل ولا ملل، فمن لم يكن له في بدايته احتراق لم يكن له في نهايته إشراق.
-عدم اليأس والقنوط،فلا بد من الصبر على شدائد العلم وتحصيله،ومن ذلك ما ذكر الخطيب البغدادي عن أحد رواة الحديث أنه قام بطلب العلم و حرص على لقاء الشيوخ و أخذ عنهم ، لكنه لم يحفظ، ومرت عليه الأيام و لم يحفظ،و لم يفهم،
و مضى عليه الوقت و هو على هذه الحال، فظن أنه لا يصلح للعلم فترك العلم،
فبينما هو يسير مرة، فإذا بمـاء يتقاطر على صخـرة، و هذا الماء قد أثّر بالصخرة فحفر فيها حفرة، 
فنظر متأملاً ، فقال: هذا الماء على لطافته أثر في هذا الصخر على كثافته،
فليس العلم بألطف من الماء ،و ليس قلبي و عقلي بأكثف من الصخر،
فرجع يطلب العلم من جديد ، وحصّل و أصبح من رواة الحديث الذين لهم شهرة
اليوم شئ وغدا مثله *** من نخب العلم التي تلتقط
يحصل المرء بها حكمة *** وإنما السيل اجتماع النقط
وفقكم الله وعلمكم وعلم بكم الأمة..

----------


## عبدالله المنفي

بارك الله فيك

----------

